# RIP my beautiful girl appy



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so sorry, what a sad thing to happen to you. You will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

How sad. Loving a horse to the end is the best you can do for them. Huge hugs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss. Hopefully, the hole in your heart will fill up with the best memories you both had together and the pain will lessen.


----------

